# Rosebud grows outside '13



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi peeps,
this is my first jaunt to the outside. I have Nurse Larry, Pink Moma, Master kush, Jock horror, and an unknown i am babysitting.

This morning I brought 5 baby satori's out. I hope they will sex soon and my goal is to make satori seeds. I hope to do that in the shed and not pollinate my whole grow. I could also bring the boy in the garage...i will need your input on that later.

I noticed a rose nearby has thrip so I used the SNS systemic on all the plants this morning. Took 8 gallons.  OH for those that don't know, i am ridiculously organic.

thank you for coming by, there is satori and the vaporizer on the patio, help yourself.  [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## cubby (Jun 30, 2013)

Everything looks great *Rosebud*.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2013)

mojo for the grow Girl

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks Cubby and 4U! I think it is more work to grow outside, just because they are huge.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 30, 2013)

Super hot weather. Interested to see what Jock Horror you find. Assuming you have not flowered one out yet?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

You know NC, Jock is from the Nirvana grow and  no i haven't flowered her yet... She is over 5' tall already.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 30, 2013)

just bought some satori will be watching while i wait for mine


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

welcome newguy!


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 30, 2013)

nice plants there rosebud I like your set up I only grow two my first time growing out doors .


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Skull, this grow didn't start out to be an outdoor grow, just my regular grow, but I was greedy with the nurse larrys and all the clones took. Everything got too big too fast, and it just ended up outside.We are remodeling out bathrooms where I usually grow, so it all worked out Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck with the Outdoor grow Rose...sounds like some tasty strains. Pulling up an outdoor chair.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 30, 2013)

lookin good rose  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2013)

Hammy, Shortbus welcome.

Hamster, i am usually a little shy about big rodents in the yard, but I will make an exception for you.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hammy, Shortbus welcome.
> 
> Hamster, i am usually a little shy about big rodents in the yard, but I will make an exception for you.




Lol.......I have been feeling a little chubby lately, thanks.     Just don't step on me.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 1, 2013)

Everything looks like they are really happy. Great shade of green on them...outdoor mojo for rose 
P.s. u r gonna need more cover plants in your already lush yard


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks MM, for coming by.

OK, so putting satori babies outside in 102 temp might not be the smartest move I have made. However, this morning they look like happy kids. Mandala says Satori can take the heat and so far they are right.. They didn't wilt, but sure contorted their little selves. I put them in the shade then.  
I filled their one gallon plastic bags up all the way, there was some exposed roots, with NC's super soil.  I also took off the lower leaves of the plant. 
I am being so descriptive as a couple of new folks are growing satori.

Happy growing and thanks for stopping in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2013)

> She is over 5' tall already.




Thats taller than I all ready


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

I might be in trouble huh 4U.  I think she has a little more hair then you too... :heart:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2013)

:icon_smile: 





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I might be in trouble huh 4U.  I think she has a little more hair then you too... :heart:






:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

I just checked the temp of the dirt/pot and it is 100 degrees. I wish smart pots were white. The plants look great, the pots are still damp from this morning's water.  They don't look like they are standing in 102 F. Pink moma seems to sneer at the heat.


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 1, 2013)

nice lookin garden rose..and the weather is hot. so mojo 4 the grow..


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

It is 106 F, i am glad i am not trying to cool down the inside grow at these temps. I can't believe they are hanging in... I sprayed them off and they perked up.. 

Does anyone know if earwigs eat pot plants?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

think they are feeding on your myco colony me dear---wish you were here to help finish up this keg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw them on the top of the plants Orange, and i don't drink, sorry, but I smoke lots and lots of marijuana.  LOL


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2013)

Outstanding you are outside Rose!  Looking AWESOME.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks TC, I will be thinking of you on the 15th is it? Thanks for stopping by, and let us hear from you when you can.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2013)

I thank you Rose. I will post one more time at least before then.

I want to tell you that sometimes when it gets really hot, we will give them an extra drink during the hottest part of the day just to cool them down (because they are in pots for those who dont know I grow in pots).  We find that here, watering everyday, once they get past three feet is mandatory, they drink so much.  And in this heat, they seem to need the cooling on the roots.  I am talking 105f here today and the next three days will be max for this year so far. Under 90f they dont seem to need so much cooling off.

Looks so good Rose, so happy you are doing it outdoors.  You look like you have a beautiful place to sit and enjoy the girls there.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in.  Looking good Rosebud!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 2, 2013)

if your unsure about the earwigs rose, just hit the girls with a foliar tea. there are many different kinds of microbeasties out there that help keep pests at bay.

green mojo too ya


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you TC, pp and shortbus.  
The low was 78 this morning and I think it is way to hot to foliar feed shortbus. It was 106 yesterday, the nutes would burn them even in a tea, i believe. But they had a big ole dose of tea a couple of days ago. They were hungry and I am trying to stay ahead of the starving babies I often get inside.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you TC, pp and shortbus.
> The low was 78 this morning and I think it is way to hot to foliar feed shortbus. It was 106 yesterday, the nutes would burn them even in a tea, i believe. But they had a big ole dose of tea a couple of days ago. They were hungry and I am trying to stay ahead of the starving babies I often get inside.



totally agree, way too hot to foliar. i usually do it at around 5:30-6am. which gives me about an hour or 2 before the sun comes up over the tree's, and hit with direct sunlight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> totally agree, way too hot to foliar. i usually do it at around 5:30-6am. which gives me about an hour or 2 before the sun comes up over the tree's, and hit with direct sunlight.



I'm thinking that a foliar feeding might be better first thing in the morning, too.  I'm even thinking given how arid it is that a spray mist of water during the hot part of the day could be beneficial.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you checked into a drip irrigation system?I've got one set up outside this year and it is a back saver.They are easy to set up,you can use a timer and hooks up to your hose.My girls love it!Just an idea.I'm in Florida so I hear ya about the heat.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 4, 2013)

how are the grow bags doing for ya? thinking of transplanting all my 3 gal black pots to 5gal white grow bags to run out the summer. just hst them all was painful but had to be done took clones etc. to have some thing to run straight out of the gate in the tent while the satoi germ muhuhahhaha


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

LoL...satori.. NE I love the little plastic bag pots  until I sex them, then they go in smart pots., 3 or 5 gallon.

This growing outside is so much different from inside. Glad I did inside first.

Oldsman, if i do this growing outside, we will do things alot different next time. If this goes well, i would dig up the garden spot this fall and prepare if for next summer buy ammending the soil then i could go right in the ground instead of pots. It was 107 this week.  The ground temp was 80.... And then do a drip system like you suggested... Lots to think about..thanks oldsman.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that a foliar feeding might be better first thing in the morning, too.  I'm even thinking given how arid it is that a spray mist of water during the hot part of the day could be beneficial.



im actually a bit worried about bud rot on my OD girl. when it gets really hot here, its almost always really humid as well


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

You know, i found something on my nurse larrys about 4" from the top there is a small dead space. I checked two of the plants have that. It didn't spread. I looked at it under a loupe and didn't see any signs of bugs, unless the black stuff was bug ****. The growth above it and below it are fine.  Wonder if that is bud rot? Does it stay in one spot?


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 5, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You know, i found something on my nurse larrys about 4" from the top there is a small dead space. I checked two of the plants have that. It didn't spread. I looked at it under a loupe and didn't see any signs of bugs, unless the black stuff was bug ****. The growth above it and below it are fine. Wonder if that is bud rot? Does it stay in one spot?


 
i've only found bud rot around 2/3 -7/8 of the way through budding. see  black w/ or w/ out loop. it spreads inside the bud and forces an early harvest. always during rainy season. if i did roofs like smoke, this may have never been an issue. 

I LOVE OUTDOOR GROWS!! pinch or fim like crazy. you will be so rewarded if you do. consider rototilling your area next grow. i found just under surface, roots traveled 6-10 feet from plant stalk. WOW! 
CONGRATS ROSE!!   smoke taught me so much about od groing..
garden looks great!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 5, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> consider rototilling your area next grow.



i'd actually advise against this. especially if you grow organic. every time you rototill you destroy all the hard work your mycorrhizal fungus put into creating a network of tunnels used to transport food to your plants, as well as provide protection from larger carnivorous beasties, such as protozoa and nematodes.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2013)

Sweet!!! Pulling up a chair Rose! Cool to see you giving the great out doors a go! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Ston- nice to see you. You guys made me jealous last year so i had to give it a try.

Here is the garden today. I topped the satori they have really stretched being in the shade.. I know it will slow them down and they aren't sexed yet, but that is ok. It had to be done.



  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 5, 2013)

lovely


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 5, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i'd actually advise against this. especially if you grow organic. every time you rototill you destroy all the hard work your mycorrhizal fungus put into creating a network of tunnels used to transport food to your plants, as well as provide protection from larger carnivorous beasties, such as protozoa and nematodes.


 
shows what i know. although i see most all farmers till  every year.
 i forgot, ORGANIC grow. sorry..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2013)

Rosebud, they are looking wonderful.  I am so jealous--I would love to be able to grow outdoors.

Fortunately outdoors, it is not as big a deal if they stretch as when you have limited room.

Is your contractor coming on Monday to get your bathroom finished?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes! Monday they come. mr rb and i are having a disagreement about what to do with the plants. I wanted to put up a clothes line and hide them, but he wants to carry them into the shed... They are too big to carry around. If they break or he breaks his neck...well, you know.   wish you were here THG.


----------



## cubby (Jul 6, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes! Monday they come. mr rb and i are having a disagreement about what to do with the plants. I wanted to put up a clothes line and hide them, but he wants to carry them into the shed... They are too big to carry around. If they break or he breaks his neck...well, you know.   wish you were here THG.





Yards looking great *Rosebud*, instead of hiding them, how about some camouflage ?........Christmas lights...:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you Farmer for coming by.  I use the concrete edging in the back yard only. We have such a tiny grass yard back there, it really does help the bark stay in.  We have been gardening in this spot for 30 years, it changes the older the trees and the more shade...etc...it changes like we do.

I think this outdoor growing is a different animal then indoors, for instance something came and took a big bite out of a stem a few weeks ago. Big like a big bug or small rodent...ha. He didn't like the rosemary taste and didn't go any further.  Ya just don't have that in the house.

Thank you so much for your interest..


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 7, 2013)

no tomato plants? they act as real good cover fast growing vines if you get the baby ones. just keep cutting all the big sucker leaves they grow faster. as for the moving I have bent and snapped so much stuff I would never recommend that and i'm only on my first grow still.. should stake the tops over make em bushes that's what i'm doing i have a good 8 neighbors on top pf my and am able to stay low profile with lst hst 


just a few ideas or buy a few pine or spruce bushes from hd leave em in teh pot all summer in front of them then plant them or try to return them with out the reciept at the end of the year say they just dint look right $$


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

I should have done a lot of things different. I didn't know this was an outside grow till they got too big in the house. Next time, i will know so much more. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish I were there, too.  I think i will need to come help you trim though--you are going to have monsters.  They sure love the good old outdoors.  I haven't grown outdoors for a long time and it is a different game now.  We grew in a small greenhouse and used tomato plants as cover.  We did LST before it had a name. 

Bad Karma to buy something for your own use with the intent of returning it again in the fall.  Buying cover foliage is a good idea (just don't take it back in the fall).

Have a great day and I am joining you in spirit Rose.  I have my espresso and my Satori.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the cloths line idea *Rose* for hidding plants...we dont need those plants breaking....cause than Mr RB  would get his neck broke...lol....

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

My point exactly 4U!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahaha,,, I've definitely got creative when we had a contractor come by. Certain house guests too. It's nerve wracking but way less work/risk than moving big girls around. Good luck rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

What did you do? He is coming Tuesday, it was supposed to be tomorrow. We are at this point going to hide them behind the shed, which means carrying them...I am frustrated...  Thanks for the luck Ston...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok peeps, the plants are hidden behind a big blue spruce, total shade but that is better then 2-3 days of darkness. 

I brought the satori's back inside, the stretch outside was just silly. I took 8 inches off of them and they are under lights 24/7 for a few days. I had them in the shade and there must have been four inches between nodes.. don't need that. When they go back out they will be in the sun.

Did i mention i love growing cannabis? Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

hello mrs. rb---plants in od shade actually do get some filtered sunshine---personally i also prefer direct all day long---funny i am also having some serious stretching issues with the girl scout cookies---hacked them way back yesterday


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2013)

Good looking plants Rose. Picture of health.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 9, 2013)

i didn't know you were doing an OD grow rose *or i forgot  (but i guess you didn't either  ) glad i stumbled in here today.
looking great.

best of luck the rest of the way (they're gonna get biiiig )


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok peeps, the plants are hidden behind a big blue spruce, total shade but that is better then 2-3 days of darkness.
> 
> I brought the satori's back inside, the stretch outside was just silly. I took 8 inches off of them and they are under lights 24/7 for a few days. I had them in the shade and there must have been four inches between nodes.. don't need that. When they go back out they will be in the sun.
> 
> Did i mention i love growing cannabis? Thanks for stopping by.


 
i always got lots of stretch od, untill girls got 4-5 feet tall. then w/ pinching and natural filling out, they got soo wide, some of the girls w/ the MOST DIRECT sunlight, got so wide, it would take 3 men, finger tip to tip to reach around 1 plant. INCREDABLE. next year, if you get your girls od, in ground, AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE, get all day direct sun, and pinch or fim every 3-4 weeks, you will have to top more than once to keep them under 8 feet. volume will be 1-2 pounds per plant. this is what i found growing indicas od . i so miss growing od, but am trying to stay inside our new laws.   jmo


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2013)

your ladies have a very nice green look! I love your garden and your yard looks so inviting I just wanna sit there for a couple hrs and smoke with you enjoyin the fresh breeze and glass of the OJ,  GREEN MOJO Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

I would enjoy that too Dr. Thank you so much. It is our little sanctuary in the desert.

The plants are back in the sunshine!!!! Life is good.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2013)

im packing a fresh bowl just for you rosebud in your honor and your gardening!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

i will join you Dr. Thank you.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 12, 2013)

You better get those bong hits in before the contractors get there....... or  you'll be hiding out with the plants sneaking hits Rose.

nice garden rose....... most wouldn't suspect you got weeds in your garden much less be able to pick em out.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

well, it is time for an update:









Pic 1 is mostly nurse larry.

Pic two is Pink Momma,,,real proud of her

3. That huge thing on the right of the small apricot tree is Jock Horror

4, satori sharing a pot with Canna lily that doesn't like all satori's water so she will come out as soon as she is done blooming.


I hate that my plants are in these tiny 5 gallon pots outside and I am asking them to perform in 100 degree heat. Aren't the troopers. I lie in bed at night and wish i could transplant them all. 

Any thoughts on what putting them in a 7 or 10 gallon smart pots would do to the ones just starting to flower? The Nurse larry can stay in the smaller pots.. Should i repot the huge ones. Tell me people?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 21, 2013)

hi Rosebud I say go with bigger pots.  you still have two months for your roots to use the extra room.  your pinkn mamma looks very nice,  I luv your nurse 2


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Bigger the better. That heat level and amount of sun, can supercharge growth rates when they have ample room for root growth. I know its a lot of work to do. But it would be worth it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

looking good rosebud---imo---if you feeling that bad for them---put them straight into the ground---3 x 3 holes spaced enough to grow another 2 feet wide---lined with your super soil---they will be super happy---they will stay cooler in the ground than a pot and have no root restrictions


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, Orange I can't put them in the ground this year. After harvest I will turn that soil and add a bunch of amendments that will sit all winter, then i can put them in with some super soil and stuff.  The sun flowers are having a yucky thing at their root zone and i don't want to kids to get that.

Thanks NC, i am going to go find some big *** smart pots... WOO HOO!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

:holysheep: how big can they go! omg loving it. the relaxing by those i would do alllll day long.. Green mojo for the transplant mission!
e/ ok i lied i'd probably pitch a tent in the yard  grab a stump till they finished


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ...then i can put them in with some super soil and stuff.
> 
> ...I am going to go find some big *** smart pots... WOO HOO!



Alrite go Rosebud go! go Rosebud go!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

I say go ahead and transplant, too.  Do you have help?  If you have some strong guy or gal to do the heavy work, I think you should be able to transplant them with a minimum of shock.

I haven't used smart pots, but I would worry about them drying out faster than regular pots.  You mentioned the humidity on another thread.  Check your humidity in the late afternoon when it is really warm.  Mine is 55% right now, but will drop to 20 or lower when it gets hot.  I think the arid climate would dry out the smart pots faster and make it harder to keep them watered.  I have several 15 or 20 gal pots that I plant tomatoes or potatoes in sometimes.  They are plastic and have rope handles on each side.  Something like that may be better.  Also, most places now are having closeouts on summer stuff so if they have any large pots they are probably on sale as they don't want to store them over the off-season.

Pink Momma looks like a Christmas tree.  You have every right to be proud of her.  

Wish I was there to be one of the helpers.  I'm sure transplant will go fine.  You have a wonderful green thumb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

:ciao:


Happy..Happy...Happy


----------



## gorickyourself (Jul 22, 2013)

Green Mo Jo Rosebud! I would put lights on the one,


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2013)

Transplant! You'll be watering that satori ten times a day come end of flower. Haha. They look great Rose!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Transplant! You'll be watering that satori ten times a day come end of flower. Haha. They look great Rose!



Those Satoris are thirsty girls aren't they?  I don't think I've grown any strain that takes up as much water as Satori does.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

I just got back with 10 gallon smart pots. I really prefer the smart pots especially when they are in them so long. They look pretty big to me.. The 15 and 20 gallon one scared me. Now i have to figure out how to do this smart.. with out hurting myself...sounds like a wheelbarrow and do it all at the grow site so as not to have to carry, any other ideas?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2013)

Last year when I transplanted mine from the 5 gallon buckets to my 33 gallon totes it was pretty tricky beings how big the were. On thing I would suggest would be to tie them up a bit. Kind of like how they do Xmas trees at the tree lot for transport. I had a handful of casualty branches when I did it just because of the awkward size an loose branches flopping around when I attempted to transplant the beasts all by myself. Hope that helps some.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

Run something long and flat around the parameter of the bucket to loosen the dirt from the wall of the bucket.  Something like bird netting does well to wrap around the plant.  Try to make it moist enough so that the dirt does not fall apart when you remove it from the pot.  

When I transplant, I use an empty container the same size as I am transplanting from to make a void in the soil in the new container.  I pretty much pull the plant from the old container and set into the void made for it in the new container.  I don't mess with the roots.  I don't loosen the soil around the roots.  i find if i do not disturb the roots, they do not have much, if any transplant shock.   

Those are my only suggestions.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, i got pink momma planted in a ten gallon pot in 92 degrees and am here to tell ya, it is hot!  She looks fine tonight. I don't think i have enough of my super soil to do all 10 pots @ 5 gallons each of dirt. I will know more in the morning. 
I love the smart pots. The nice lady tried to get me to buy the knock of ones, and I have tried those and don't like them.  All the roots are usable roots it seems in these smart pots. If they had been in hard plastic I think a third of the roots would not have been feeder roots but woody ones that don't do any good.jmo

I am excited to see them grow in these bigger pots. 1 down, 9 to go. yikes. I am excited i didn't die doing it.

THG, you can always use my journal for your babies if you want or it is fun to see them in the bhc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2013)

you have a porch mister *Rose*?...and I dont meen the Hubby...people make they wn and I use them in the Yard when temps raise High...like me...mojo for the rest the trasplants...I like to do most my yard work early morning ...Going to start construction of the covers for my Girls...Say hello to Mr.RB

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

4U, that was 92 with the misters on... probably 100 out in the sun.  I am going to try to get more done early tomorrow morning.  I love the misters.

Your yard is wonderful...i would love to visit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, one down is one down.  The 5 Satori you started for the breeding project are smaller aren't they, so they won't be quite so onerous.  I can't believe that you are doing this yourself.  Can't you get someone like Royce over to give you a hand (actually a young back)?  I worry about you wrestling those big pots around.  Be careful.  I want the mammogram to the the ONLY thing you go to the doc for.  I am so jealous of your outdoor grow.  Can't wait to see how they all finish up.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you THG, I got another one done this morning, but it will be the last one this morning. I watered last night and they are really heavy.I got a N larry done, I know they will appreciate it.

Royce doesn't live in this state. Darn it.  I can do one at a time and then they will be done by harvest. ha. It is 66 out there and fabulous now. Wish they weren't wet. 
I have had a lot of old lady rosarians as role models to never stop gardening. I just have to learn to do it smart.








1 home made ss, that is all i have left....
2 nurse larry in her new digs
3Pink moma in her new home
4 why i love smart pots, no girdling after 6 months in the same pot...


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 23, 2013)

wow rose bud just caught and i must say the ladys are looking very good. i always wanted to grow outside but i live in the city where you see a cop every 3 mins mybe one day but until then i will live though yall


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome sin inc, It is legal for medical users to grow and even recreational here, but you can't grow it for recreational.  I have a neighbor behind me that may object, but he hasn't said anything yet, we share a fence and his tomatoes are waving at my pot. I stay within the guidelines, but it is still worrisome as you don't want to get ripped off. Nice to see you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, the girls are in big girl pots and it wasn't that bad. Mr rb came out and helped. After yesterday morning doing one while wet, he had to lift those, but this morning all were dry...much better. 


I am calling today the start of flowering.

Here they are: 



If you look closely you can see a satori boy in the window looking at the girls. ha


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are gonna be some trees g.j. on the moving of them no small task


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2013)

why are you calling this flower?

Im curious as to my plants are stretching a bit...Ill share the yard here soon...plants look great Girl....Im have to mist again a few times today...they love that ...say :ciao: to Hubby

:bong: and pass


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you think i might be wrong 4U? I wll go get a close up and see what ya think. It looks to me like the beginning of flower. it has been a month since solstice? Let me know if you agree or not, much respect 4U!


  This last view is from my kitchen sink. I don't even mind doing dishes anymore.


----------



## cubby (Jul 24, 2013)

:hubba: :icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks great Rose! Congrats! I feel the same way about doing dishes


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Jul 24, 2013)

Those Look AMAZING Rose!!!  Wish I could come up and give you a hand!  Now growing outdoors is looking good to me!  I love how they are hidden among all the other plants!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Too bad your in another state, or i would take you up on your help.. I am good now, i did it, i am woman...i am sore woman. ha  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, so it is a week later and the kids look pretty good in their ten gallon digs..






  They are a worry thou, as anything can happen outside. Much more worrisome then inside as I have never finished a grow outside...yikes... Bigger plants = more worry.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

ya that was my biggest dislike about mine being od. loved sitting smelling them but all in pots in a 2 family tight neighborhood in pots made me to worried some one would grab em or the bugs


so i fed my plants that came in that stuff you found, think it was on fri so gonna hit em again today. they seem to not have minded it at all growing like crazy still.

e/ lol don't think anyone could walk off with one of yours they are HUGE


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

Rosebud, those have absolutely started flowering.  I see not problem with calling 7-24 day 1 of flowering.  Pistils very visible.  They are looking just wonderful.  I love the Christmas tree shape of the Pink Mama.

You may decide to do this every summer.  You are going to be amazed how much bigger these get than your indoor plants.  I see a very bountiful harvest 2 months or so down the line.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for coming by NE, and THG, they are already bigger and heavier than anything i have grown before. i can't lift them or even turn them when they are wet. 

NE, we have no one in one house behind us, a grumpy abusive alcoholic is behind us, but I am legal and I figure he can't smell. lol. The houses on either side of us wouldn't say anything if they even saw it. so it isn't too terrible. I am still a nervous about them.  I am glad you liking the SNS stuff. I need to reapply it now I think. I guess you can use it up to two weeks prior to harvest. I won't do it that soon, I think three weeks max. I don't want my herb to taste like rosemary oil


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

ya i had one spot i'll get a pic of (have a before as well) they dug into and i see nothing there hit em friday and then today soaked thru real good run off so i know it got to the roots. only a little over 2 weeks into flower so i figure if i see no signs this week probably hit em fri and that will be it unless some thing crazy shows up


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

I am glad they made the stuff. You will have to keep me posted as how it goes.. 
Green mojo!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 30, 2013)

:icon_smile: :hubba: :icon_smile: 

:holysheep: 

   They look so Perdy RB I've always wanted to do a few outdoors. 
Keep it up. Green mojo. 
LH.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking great Rose! Yeah, I've been on the fence of sayin they're in flower or almost recently. Today, we're def in flower here too! :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice Rosebud.  They are looking healthy and have my mouth watering.  Keep it up.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 1, 2013)

wow rosebud your ladies are looking good miss. can't wait to see the harvest


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2013)

Good looking plants Rose. You make me want to put up a fence around my property and grow OD.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, it is sure a new experience, that is for sure. I think i worry about them more outside, but that could be it is my first time. I don't see any bugs. I see bird **** so the birds must be eating bugs, but i see no sign... I look every day.

Thanks for stopping in, i need all the cheerleaders i can get.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

First time od, that is awesome. You sure have come a long way from that first plant in the tub. 

Great job.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

the transplant was the best part, will be the show stopper in the end results


----------



## cubby (Aug 1, 2013)

They're lookin' great Rosebud. That's gonna' be alot of greenery.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> First time od, that is awesome. You sure have come a long way from that first plant in the tub.
> 
> Great job.



No kidding Mel. Those poor little babies. 

Thanks NE, the transplant was big. lol

Cubby, i wonder what i will have out there in Sept. 
THanks all of you for dropping by.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2013)

Rosebud, I am so jealous.  They are just beautiful.  I'm sure that you are nervous, but you are a master gardener, you are going to bring the girls to harvest just fine.  It is normal to fuss and worry over them.

I can't wait for the harvest either.  You may decide that you take it outside every summer.  Heat inside can be a bear when  temps get into triple digits.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks THG, you are the best. I am going to go water them in this wind and see how they are. Still waiting for sure for the satori's to sex, I have a boy...he is in my bathroom waiting for duty. I dumped one boy and hoping for three girls, one for seed and two to smoke!  Boy, i miss her.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> my bathroom waiting for duty. I dumped one boy



Taken out of context, that is one funny line


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn it is looking really good.  Love the shapes of your girls.  I bet outdoor is nice you can let them just get huge!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Taken out of context, that is one funny line


You are right, it is...lol

Thanks for stopping by 420!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2013)

Man! They grew into a regular rainforest there. Can't wait for them to bloom up!

*Mojo* for Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too, 7G, if i had kept this indoors i would be smoking this stuff, but it wouldn't be this much... I am almost out here so I find myself wishing away the next two months. They are getting big alright.  I think i will go do an update.

This is satori in front and nurse larry on the right


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd smoke you out anytime you'd want Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'd smoke you out anytime you'd want Rose




That is the nicest thing I have heard all day, thanks 7G... And back atcha.. I would you as well.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking nice Rose

Nice sunflower too I plant them to watch them little yellow birds sit upside down and eat the kernels.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

Do you have canary's or gold finches where you are?  We have the orange headed house finches and some gold finches once in a while..so pretty.

Thanks Duck for coming by.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2013)

Rose I think they are Gold Finches


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 3, 2013)

all my corn and sunflowers were planted near a fence squirls and bunnies made short work of them as soon as there was corn and flowers


----------



## Irish (Aug 8, 2013)

lovely garden rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

Irish, what a treat to see you. Thank you.

Here is an update. The middle picture is pink moma, can you see the weird color she is sporting lately...almost a muted dusty green. I have no idea what that color means. I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't think it is a bad color Rose.......... very nice plants....... 3 of my 4 hashberries at 5 weeks from seed are showing female sex. I was geting ready to repot them when I notice the white female hairs.

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 10, 2013)

beautiful my tent looks like the plant to the rear right of pink moma compared to these trees


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope your plants don't look like the dead arborvitae *NE*.  I really hope not.

G13, that is awesome. I really liked growing the hashberry, just no fuss. nice girl ratio, congrats.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful Rosebud.  They are getting to be monsters!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

no not that bad  

any or all start to show sex?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

All I know is that come harvest time, I say we all go to Rose's for a party.


----------



## Irish (Aug 11, 2013)

she needs more N rosebud. she is a nute hog. i can't do her no wrong outdoors. i think the arborvitae is ready to harvest. 


those are gonna need stakes very soon. best to be prepared.  peace...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

Irish, really even in the super soil...ok, i will nute her tomorrow.  
Stakes? really? what kind and where do they go, just in the ground beside the plant? Or all around the plant? Help a girl out..please. Thanks for your advice Irish. I really like the pink moma.

We had a huge wind, at least 70mph come up real fast last night. I saw satori almost bending in half...I could barely watch...they are all fine.. The had been topped a lot these plants. So maybe more smaller colas.

NE guy, they are all females out there now. I am going to try my had at making some satori seeds in the house. YIKES. There is nothing in my house right now but it still scares me to death. 

Thanks for stopping by ya'll.  Yes Mel, big harvest party...be here.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

i want to do that to!  
mine are in hydro smart posts and doing amazing, waiting for a rental inspection before running new duct and 2nd tent  nn heart attacks on inspection 

also to help with stability i read u can cut open tomato cages to wrap around the plants ( i did it works good like 3$ ea)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

NE, that would have to be one BIIIIGGGG tomato cage...No such critter.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 11, 2013)

well u can spread em open use like 3 of em


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2013)

OH, I see, thanks, sorry i am a little slow, that could maybe do it, but these plants are mostly 6 foot tall. Thanks tho NE.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 12, 2013)

Well done Rose.  Those are monsters for sure.  Beautiful plants!


----------



## Irish (Aug 19, 2013)

I meant plant stakes to stabilize them. capeeche?  would hate to see them snapped from winds. I know, i'm just a ton of fun.  I've grown a few pm's, both in and out, and I couldn't give them too much N rose...

how bout some more pics? love watching y'all work...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

Irish,I will update this morning when it isn't dark outside, thank you so much , i have been pouring the food to her, bloom food, are you thinking she needs more N now?
And how are they going to finish when it is already the end of august? Indoors you know exactly how it goes, Out doors, i don't get it. more later.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

hello R bud nice monster you got there!  you can force flowering by covering your monster an hour or two before it gets dark.  make sure ther is no light disturbing.  the flowering time isalmost the same after they start.  one week later then indoor


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is an update on the garden.

Irish, i took a  pic of the pink moma for you, what do you think?

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## cubby (Aug 21, 2013)

Pretty Christmas Tree RoseBud


----------



## the one (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow you Pink Momma be looking good!!!   mmm mmmm mm!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here is an update on the garden.
> 
> Irish, i took a  pic of the pink moma for you, what do you think?
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



Those look Sweet!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Cubby, Mel and One. Are they going to finish in time? 

I really should decorate it for the christmas tree thing, i should have had you do that Cubby when you were here. It does look like  a small fir tree.. funny. You could have done the lights at least. shoot.


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

is there a street light near?  my friend had a similar problem they were in November and didn't look like they were even half way there(more like 3 4 weeks)  but the very bottoms were all full colas.  he had a street lamp right over the yard were he had them.  I think thats why only the bottoms would bud they need complete darkness.
my advise is to make it dark somehow and feed it blooming nutes.
darkness its the only way to get them to flower.
cover them may be?  good luck sweetheart


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2013)

no no no...street lights have no ill effect on Gardens...and forcing is tough...I know *Kaotic *moves his into a SHed after they have had 12 hrs light...but thats a lot of work..and to move that plant of yours would be Hell...they will finish fine..you may need to make a rain cover though...and did ya figure out the supports?...I went with a new Gig this summer.and made cage like thingys..made the stakes outta scrap 1x6 had out back...and kite string..mojo for the Flowers

:48:


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

no" no no no" what are you a motor boat? lol

 good luck rose bud just sharing my friends experience. he lived next door so i saw this my self.  the light was right over the field and like i said only the bottom branches had nugs.   were it was dark.

its easy to put a a simple covers over the plants you like to force just for about 2 weeks.  you dont have to move the plant.  cover it where its at.  simple


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

you are gonna youse supports any ways just trow somethingover themand make it dark.  let those ladies go to work.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

I really can't imagine throwing something over them. It is dark out there, no lights. But thank you for the thought. I am kinda old and and seems like a herculean task to me. The days are just now getting noticeably shorter. they are going to beef up any day!


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

I WISH I COULD HELP YOU.  you ll be alrite its not too late in the season you still have 2 months to finish  agust is just for the fast finishing plants.  september october is where most finish unless is a sativa they could go into november thats here in the usa ofcourse.  goodluck sweetheart


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2013)

You'll be fine Rose. Have one I posted pics of, way ahead of the others barely starting. I'd just second 4u's suggestion of getting covers ready. Mojo for all of us avoiding budrot and pm as much as we can!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Ston, i am hoping because we have such low humidity here in this desert, I won't have the bud rot or PM, but when the night temps drop we do get pm here.... I will be hyper vigilant...Thanks again Ston-loc


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> no" no no no" what are you a motor boat? lol
> 
> good luck rose bud just sharing my friends experience. he lived next door so i saw this my self.  the light was right over the field and like i said only the bottom branches had nugs.   were it was dark.
> 
> its easy to put a a simple covers over the plants you like to force just for about 2 weeks.  you dont have to move the plant.  cover it where its at.  simple




HAHAHA...motor boat:doh:  I speak from first hand experience...not ..."I seen my nieghbor do"....:rofl:....Get a grow on that you can share with us...maybe learn a thing or 2


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> HAHAHA...motor boat:doh:  I speak from first hand experience...not ..."I seen my nieghbor do"....:rofl:....Get a grow on that you can share with us...maybe learn a thing or 2



no one told me.  i din't see it in a movies.  I saw it live.  I got plenty of grows bro,can't be so close minded.   anything is possible but nothing is for sure later experts


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 23, 2013)

thus speaks the voice of experience and wisdom...lol....


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

sorry rosebud don't want to make this thread my own so I'll stop silencing the critics...
everyone can do as they pleased.  I don't care what people think.
I know I'm bad to the bone lol  they can kiss my bud


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 23, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  The Christmas tree is a beauty.  Well done young lady.  Hope things are well.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2013)

PP, thank you, but i fear you may be premature.... I have many more weeks to keep them alive.  I am glad you like the pink moma. She just kinda stands there by herself knowing she is lovely.  Those plants give off such good energy. All plants do, i know, but these are special to me. 
I hope things are well with you PP. As always so good to see you. Peace my friend.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

you are right I can feel the energy... how about the pink moma she is  lovely as ever super fly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> sorry rosebud don't want to make this thread my own so I'll stop silencing the critics...
> everyone can do as they pleased.  I don't care what people think.
> I know I'm bad to the bone lol  they can kiss my bud




Ah Man...we dont have that KMA  smiley...

we do have a MJ leaf flipping you the bird:spit:..


dont step in your stool


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello One, my thread, my journal, if you feel the need to go at it, do it elsewhere please, and go back and delete your crap please.  Thank you. 

Back to our regularly scheduled stoner programs.


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

lovely rose I'm out.  I'm used to the non believers see ya


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

Non-believers? No offense but some of these people have grown for more years than you've been alive.  

Cheers the one, hopefully you'll settle in around here


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice garden, RB:icon_smile: :hubba: !


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

It is almost like a fresh breeze blew thru...ART, so good to see you.... i want to know how you are and if your growing......

Good morning all,

we have flowers, little tiny flowers...so happy thought i would share with you'll.







That's larry and pink moma and pink moma.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful Rose!!! another great grow.

You have come a long way Rose, you are an inspiration to anyone looking to grow their own medicine.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh dman, that was so nice, thank you. I am glad to see you again...


----------



## key2life (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful plants, Rosebud!  I'm living vicariously through your outdoor grow - we've had more rain here than in 40 years, and I gave up and pulled my girls indoors.  Even my roses are having a rough go this year, with lots of black spot and tooooo much humidity.  Looking forward to following these beauties!

key


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

i am sorry you had to bring yours in, but am glad you can save them. That sounds like a lotta rain. I get kinda worried when I think about the last couple of weeks... Keep a good thought I guess.. Thanks Key and glad you are here watching..


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2013)

*RoseBud*, that Pink Momma is lookin' better every day. :icon_smile: 

You're gonna' be trimmin' and grinnin'


----------



## DrFever (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey rose  here is a idea for you   get a stake and pound it in the ground about 8 feet away    then  get a string  tie string about 2 feet from top of plant   then  other end to stake .
then every day start bending plant over  3 - 10 inches   this will give you more bud production as well i would start  thining  that plant out  once  buds start producing


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2013)

:ciao:












:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

A little update, i have never fed so much in my life...

View attachment 208304
 satori's stalk. View attachment 208305
 Nurse larry finally.View attachment 208306
pink moma View attachment 208307



Thanks for stopping by...couldn't do it without ya'll.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Where are my pictures?


----------



## cubby (Aug 31, 2013)

*RoseBud*, when I click on your pics it just says invalid attachment.......you tease...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

I will try again.








satori's trunk, nurse larry,  pink moma


----------



## cubby (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks great *RoseBud*, even the volunteer petunia (I've got some in my tomato garden).


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry but those are not plants, I think maybe shrubs or small trees now! I lik ethe stake 8' from plant idea Dr threw out there. 
good to see such a great progress for u gl! & ty for pics


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Most of these plants have been topped too many times for an outdoor grow I think. How would I tied down all of those?   I thought i should just get something to prop up each big branch, but mr rb says that is a lot of wood. So... I have seen this big netting at grow shops, what is  that for?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

pretty soon u gonna need camouflage netting  

but ya to many toppings sis no good i hear ya there, to xpand on the staking maybe do 4 tie points to make an over head trellis (like a wire from posti g to posting and tie on to those?) to tie each stick to no idea tbh but i see the effects of over topping ID and am gonna try for 4-5 nice mains on the satori


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Cubby and NE for stopping by.   5 colas on satori is perfect..NE.

Cubby, wish i had a volunteer tomato coming up...Maybe next year.

I am going to go make some tea now...yum


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

> I have seen this big netting at grow shops, what is that for?



SCOG or just use as support for your gardens. I use tomato cages turned upside-down


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

i am getting worried about the staking.. i don't want to blow it at the end and have all the heavy colas break off.  I just wondered if you wrapped your plants in the huge netting stuff.  I don't know how that would work.

Thank you Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah it is kinda of late to use netting. But what I would do if needed for next time would be to stretch the netting at just below about where you think your colas would be after the stretch. Or you could just grow smaller buds:laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is almost like a fresh breeze blew thru...ART, so good to see you.... i want to know how you are and if your growing......
> 
> Good morning all,
> 
> ...


Loves yur Backyard.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you WH (rb)

Duck, funny, about smaller colas...this is what i am talking about, do you think they will be ok if i just leave them alone? 

This is nurse larry and i have 5 just like her.  The others will be ok, i think, these are the reveged..What you you guys do?




Do you see how little the stems are?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

never tried the full netting mrs rb---seems to me it would be cumbersome to get into the plant if needed to catch a critter---i like full access to the entire plant at all times if possible for any needed maintenance issues---you might consider 4 stakes taller than the plant and around the perimeter of the pot---encircle the stakes with a line essentially making a tomato cage on the top 1/4 of the plant---that gives you access to the lowers for watering etc... and keeps them colas from hitting the ground while allowing them to bend over and rest on the line if they get too heavy---happy trails my dear


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you Orange, Mr rb agreed with that when i read him your post... We will get right on that, kidding, but we will get on it sooner than later. Thank you again.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

staking individual limbs becomes an exercise in futility as you will eventually need a stake for every bending cola---tell mr rb i'll be bye in an hour to check on his progress :rofl:


fantastic problem to have---sux being you---grow smaller trees next time


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

I would just BIU and not worry about it.

The worst that could happen is they get bent over. As long as the branch does not become completely separated it will still grow towards the sun. You may have some right turn colas but it also opens up the inside producing larger popcorn buds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

if you ever visited your garden and found a cola resting in the dirt because of weight you would (johnny cash)  :cry: :cry: :cry: 

4 stakes per plant on a handful of plants can be done in no time---i don't believe mrs rb has a 100 plant garden in her back yard???


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

I just see them splitting and not being able to finish.. I know you can pull them back together, but i want to prevent that and the little stems on the plants.. I think they will break. Ok.... I live your idea Duck, of not worrying, and biu, so i will biu and take oranges advice too...  Satori could hold up a building with the trunk on her but not these NLarrys that I topped too many times in veg.

We never quit learning...Thanks guys! Couldn't do any grow that amounted to anything, without all of you.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 1, 2013)

your fears are well placed rose, that'd be my worry too. 
not so much hitting the dirt, but breaking under some added west coast rain weight. (funny, i always thought you were a southerner for some reason, till recently)
i think OS' idea is a good one  
lovin the OD? (looks like it's lovin you)


and IMO, i like the 'topped too many times in veg' plants OD.. you may discover single big fat cola's don't bode very well with our weather, and it's nicer having a bunch of decent sized ones with much less rot chance


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you Kaotic, I always appreciate you stopping in. I am in the northwest, but in the eastern part of Washington and it is a desert. We do get powdery mildew on roses in the fall though so I will be looking closely for that too.. My gosh, when growing good dank, it is a full time job. I couldn't have done this justice if i worked full time.

I like your comment on not one big cola outside, that makes great sense. Pink moma is still shaped like a christmas tree and i don't worry about her breaking either.   I wonder what i could have done better on the nurse larrys to make the stems more stout, they had lots of wind out there, up to 70 miles an hour last week and nothing broke...

Thanks again.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

Sometimes it is just generics:bong:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 1, 2013)

I say have Mr. Rb  stand out there and hold them up.  LoL. Great looking plants Rose.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

lol...pp


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2013)

Stakes and green tapes how I've been doing it Rose. Tedious, but nothing sucks worse than walking out to a snapped branch with an unfinished cola hanging to the ground. 
I still need to add more. I've just been doing a handful at a time and it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Ston and you are doing yours now? I better get on this.... Thank you.  I have been checking out your grow, looks great again this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok 420, here is satori in the terracotta pot and nurse larry on the right.  Thanks for stopping by cause I made you.:~)

​


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Rose! Yeah already started. Started to sag from weight a week or two ago. Lost two decent size branches already. Got me in gear to get them supported. Still have a good amount to do still


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't have that much weight yet Ston-:confused2: :cry: :cry:


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are not plants those are TREES!!!!!   Looking amazing wish I could do a outdoor run.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2013)

IMO better to be ready for it, then scrambling to save cracked branches. Also had mixed feelings on colas 90'ing vertical. Experience I had with colas sagging that drastically was not good. They seemed to stop plumping up, but instead ton of airy foxtails vertical out of the half formed cola. 
Don't stress on the weight not seeming like its there yet. Still have a good amount of time to fill in. I'm just saying how tall your girls are, you will eventually need to support them somehow. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Ston, we will get on it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Your passion is reflected in the beauty of your plants, Rose.

Big buds are quite the problem to have....lol...keeper up you're doing awesome per usual...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2013)

That is so sweet of you to say, it is truly a passion. I will be sad when the plants are gone outside and I can't do dishes and watch them.. They provide a wonderful energy to the yard. Thanks 7G.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Update;
Got these tomato cage things half off at lowes.. Ridiculously expensive even 1/2 off. BUT, i think i love them. They only had three so we got some other stakes. The picture is of the little satori that I practiced on... So far so good.

This is the garden this morning. Very cool 58 or so out there. *Do the plants respond to temperature as much as light*?????


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

This is master kush from Nirvana.


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2013)

*RoseBud*, the garden is looking awesome. Way to grow lady...:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Cubby, you think we will make it to harvest?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow Rose they look great, im so jealous i cant have a grow in my yard like that. MK looks like she has a ways to go still, good luck with everything.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks dman, I think i will be nervous about the grumpy guy behind us, the weather, the smell until it is curing. Sure doesn't look like it will be done... Thanks for the luck.


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with DMan, The MK better gotta' do some catching up to the others, but they all look good and healthy. 
I'll bet your yard smells great, the crabby neighbour's just jealous...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

My question: i know that the light change makes hormones in the plant want to hurry and reproduce, is that true of temperature as well?


----------



## Melvan (Sep 9, 2013)

This is what Ed Rosenthal has to say about it.

At temperatures below 60° F (15° C), photosynthesis and plant metabolism slow, stopping growth as it waits for better conditions. As soon as the temperature rises, the plant resumes full functioning. When the temperature falls below 40° F (4° C), marijuana plants experience tissue damage and require about 24 hours of warmer conditions to resume growth. Young marijuana plants are somewhat tolerant of low temperatures; when outdoors, seedlings have been known to pierce snow cover without ill effect. But low temperatures during ripening, even just overnight, delay or prevent bud maturation. Some equatorial varieties stop growth after a few nights with temperatures below 40° F (4° C).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking very good *Rose*....when you useing the cages?...we are in warm weather again and plan to place the cover on this weekend...Happy Harvesting

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

We may be in trouble here. It was 58 last night, I may not get a harvest?
It is supposed to be in the 90's here this week then it will cool off again.

Thank you Mel. That is what i needed to know. yikes.
4U, we will get those done this week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2013)

Rosebud, I think that you will be fine.  While things slow down when the temps get under 60, it doesn't mean things stop.  In the winter, there are times when the temps drop below 0 that I have trouble keeping my flowering space above 60.  I'd be more concerned if the daytime temps were staying say in the 70s.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

I too think you will reap a Great Harvest...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you'll do great Rose. Just keep doing what you're doing. And try not to get discouraged.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

yep---i too think you'll be fine---if i were you---and cannot move them inside---just protect them from the elements---rain and cold---they look hardy enough to withstand the winds---i would just ride it out---harvesting premature bud is a waste---doesn't look like those plants are going to be ready for another 4-5 weeks---if you use temporary fencing around them with poles attached to the sides of the fencing to raise the height higher than the tallest cola---you could cover them at night with a blanket for protection when the temp drops and cover them in plastic if you get rain or snow---remove the covers in the morning for sun---that's all i got


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

That's it Orange, that's all ya got?? That works great. I have another 4 weeks of good weather by halloween it is way over. I was thinking 4-5 weeks my self. Don't worry, i will take no bud before it's time.  Thank you Orangesunshine.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah that^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.  Your gonna have some monster buds for sure.  That master kush is a little spindely (skinny), but the rest are absolutely mouth watering.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, so far not impressed with either the Jock Horror or the master kush from Nirvana as far as their plants. If I didn't have some pretty plants beside them I wouldn't know the difference. They were all topped the same as the nurse larry's except Pink moma and i left her alone.  I didn't show you jock horror as he looks like a horror...
Thank you PP, wish you were here to help harvest...


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh nooo.  Not the Jock Horror.  I had high (pun intended) hopes for that one.  Oh well, that's how it goes.  Wish I was there as well Rose.  We would have such fun.  Stay safe my friend.


----------



## cubby (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe I'll swing by..........


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, so far not impressed with either the Jock Horror or the master kush from Nirvana as far as their plants. If I didn't have some pretty plants beside them I wouldn't know the difference. They were all topped the same as the nurse larry's except Pink moma and i left her alone.  I didn't show you jock horror as he looks like a horror...
> Thank you PP, wish you were here to help harvest...



I've run the Jock Horror, once, and that was all I needed to run it to know I never wanted to run it again. Toke was weak too.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

Good to know Mel, I figure I can give it a way and keep the other stuff for me..


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

Make butter with it. It extracted nicely, gave me some pretty potent medibles.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Mel, good idea.

here is the weekly update..... The temps haven't been below 90 in forever.. lows of 68 still, no rain... but fall is coming and it could all change any minute... The kids grew noticeably this week I think.  For your viewing pleasure....  Oh on one of the pic's the spider web on Pink moma, if you look closely you can see all the thrip she has caught leaving the plants..I like her.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking :woohoo:


GREAT LADIES 


:aok: Nice way to let Mother Nature Take care of her children

Can you get a close up of the spider? She might be a nice addition to the bug fighting arsonal for the organic growers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2013)

I Always leave Spiders in my Garden.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2013)

very nice rose 
question; those black pots.. are they buried at all or is that their height? (how big are they?)

i personally evict any spiders around now. they're great in veg, but make a bit of a mess on buds and stuff.  probably could even cause rot, i dunno.. never let it get that far


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 15, 2013)

Great Job Rose! Those look beautiful!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 15, 2013)

Hiya girl . . .  a very lovely Rose Garden, and coming to full bloom!

I will come sit on your bench any day


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking great Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> very nice rose
> question; those black pots.. are they buried at all or is that their height? (how big are they?)
> 
> i personally evict any spiders around now. they're great in veg, but make a bit of a mess on buds and stuff.  probably could even cause rot, i dunno.. never let it get that far



Hi Kaoitc, those are 10 gallon smart pots, and they aren't buried in the ground.

They are about 11' deep and 16 wide. Thank you for stopping in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice Rose. Thats some sweet looking girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks you guys, wouldn't be growing without you all!


----------



## Irish (Sep 15, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you Irish, that is a beautiful mini rose. Classes up the joint.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2013)

What a beautiful pic of roses, *Irish*. Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's a little update. Took pink moma on friday, she was straight cloudy like i like her... Most of the plants have some amber but i am going to let them be and hope they get some size on them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

:watchplant:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 22, 2013)

pretty big need some pics in direct sun light


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

If you click on the third pic, it is pretty sunny, thanks for stopping in NE.

4U, thank you!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice Rose. I envy those who are able to grow outside like that as I am not able to do it here. I would have a hard time if I could because I would end up growing orchards and then everyone in the county would want to come pick my "apples" and "bananas"


----------



## kaotik (Sep 22, 2013)

so that would be your very first outdoor plant completed, right rose?
in that case congrats  
..if not; congrats anyway   with all the unknowns of the outdoors, it's never a given, but very rewarding i feel. just something about a more natural setting.

..so ya making plans for outdoor 2014 yet    


nice job :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome Rose! Started my first yesterday. Gotta love it! Congrats on your first OD girl!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice going, Rose!  If that is indeed your first outdoor grow, you must be very pleased.  The picture you posted back in #236 showing the whole garden is really quite lovely . . . looks like it oughta be made into a pot postcard.

Very nice work, I'm sure you'll be warm and well-rewarded this coming winter


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you guys, my peeps. Yes, one plant harvested. The buds are not as heavy as my inside grow, much lighter density. I am not sure where I went wrong as I have never fed so much in my life.  The remaining ones are still small but seem heavier... I have learned a lot, and yes Kaotic, i am planning next years. They will go in the ground instead of in pots. I hope to keep the rest growing, haven't seen any mildew yet.  Thanks for your support, i needed it.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice Rose.  Enjoy your fruits...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2013)

Whats your feed cycle?

do You straight water
tea
straight water
tea?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2013)

I feed teas weekly and have had to add some bloom food weekly too.  The tops are very happy, the old growth is very N starved.  I topped dressed with worm castings too.

Thanks for stopping by 7g. Thank you Happy head, glad to see you, welcome. Nice to see you PP, thanks for coming by.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

Feed the soil 

I use a tea once every 2.5-3weeks with CO2 indoors.
Once every 4 weeks outside.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2013)

These girls are hogs outdoors, but twice as big too. Duck,. you my dear, have it "dialed in".


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2013)

How's it going Rose? Pull any more down yet or still rockin? On full blown caterpillar watch here. Lost a couple oz easily already as probably found and killed over twenty of em.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 27, 2013)

cmon dude, you know she is choppin on a couple of em right now:woohoo:


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2013)

knocked it out the park in the heat of the practice...  

...

well done rosebud. when you gonna start scouting plots for a guerilla garden?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

Rose had the Edward scissorhand's syndrome

Scissor hash has permanently locked scissor to hands and the cramps set in.

Yall all know the feeling when you just have to pry the scissors out your hand, then you wake up still clipping buds


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 29, 2013)

she's using a machete not scissors silly  those are trees


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys,nice to see you! Ston, so sorry about all the bud rot or pm your dealing with. It sucks that you do all that work then mother nature can undo everything.

Irish, i don't this I could do a guerilla grow, this one took it's toll. ha. Lotta work you guys do!.

I just took the pink moma and made the oil with it. Today I am taking these two satori girls. Look at her trunk, will ya. lol






I am not happy with the bud size and density so far. Next year I will try it again and put them in the ground... I will work the soil this next early spring.  I am very HAPPY to have satori though. Not complaining...never have yields like this indoor.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 29, 2013)

That last one looks to have some purple in her, or are the temps getting colder???  Very nice Rose.  I'm glad your getting you Satori levels back where they should be. lol. Take care of Mr.RB, and yourself of course.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

:huh: :rant: I see problems. Send to me for testing


:bong: :bong: :vap_bong__emoticon: :bong2: 


:clap: :holysheep: It's killer:woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2013)

GUESS WHAT????? I got 10 seeds SATORI for free when i harvested yesterday. That is exactly what i wanted...saved 50 Bucks and FREE SHIPPING. They are nice big black seeds.  Squished the white ones.  How cool is that. 

Took down those satori's except the huge one, ran out of steam half way thru. I had a neighbor helping. She is a big help. If the winds stop today i will be back at it. I guess I could do it in the house, but it is so nice to have the mess on the patio... 

Thanks for stopping and to hear about my FREE SATORI SEEDS~~~


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 2, 2013)

great pics! luv the purp looking one


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rose  :ciao: 

Only a few weeks til I'm gonna be hitting Satori....... such a pretty plant....... big wide leaves pointing strait up at the light....... thanks to you and THG for pointing me to this indoor sativa....... Mandala seeds have proved themselves to be top shelf in my garden....... I highly  recomend them to anybody who hasn't tried their gear.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi g13, I agree Mandala seeds are wonderful. Satori does have huge fan leaves and of every color outside. I am so glad you got some and will be trying it out. It is without a doubt my fav daytime smoke.  Let me know how you like it... Good foryou.

It is 43 out there this morning. Can't imagine much growth going on at those temps. Maybe I better give up and bring them all in. NO mildew yet.

Thanks for coming by.


----------



## cubby (Oct 2, 2013)

:ciao: Good Morning BHC,

44* and sunny. 
I'm waiting on an insurance adjuster to look at my roof. I'm hoping they will replace it due to hail damage (there's not much damage, but I'm hoping). I'd much rather pay the $200 deductible than $10,000 out of pocket. There's 2 layers of shingles up there, I put the last 2 roofs on myself, I ain't doing that again.
If I had a rabbit, I'd be giving him a foot massage and praying for a agreeable insurance guy/woman. 



Annnny way, hope you peeps are having a good day...you know what time it is.....:bong: :bong: :bong: I'll leave a few nugs of Cindy here for anyone that happens along.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 2, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Good Morning BHC,
> 
> 44* and sunny.
> I'm waiting on an insurance adjuster to look at my roof. I'm hoping they will replace it due to hail damage (there's not much damage, but I'm hoping). I'd much rather pay the $200 deductible than $10,000 out of pocket. There's 2 layers of shingles up there, I put the last 2 roofs on myself, I ain't doing that again.
> ...


 
so stoned he doesn't know this is Rose's grow journal and not BHC....... party on cubby.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOL Love you Cubby!!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 2, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahahahaha, oh man that's awesome! :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering who bhc was...


----------



## cubby (Oct 2, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> so stoned he doesn't know this is Rose's grow journal and not BHC....... party on cubby.







..................Sorry *RoseBud*


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2013)

i am glad to hear from you in any thread Cubby. Never any reason to apologize. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2013)

OK, this outside journal is winding down as are the plants. I have harvested the three satori, a master kush,  Jock horror,  and one nurse larry. 
Unless the smoke is killer on the jock and the master, i will not grow those again. Tiny buds. 
The Nurse Larry buds are huge but  so full of leaf it makes me crazy.

I think i have learned I am an inside grower. The tendonitis in  my shoulder agrees. I may do it next year in the ground, but I am not sure at this point. It was about 10 times more physical then indoors and I could not leave my house all summer as it was over 90 degrees for 5 months. 

My dear mr rb has graciously volunteered part of his shed for my winter grow. My bathroom is too cute and too small to grow in there.  He has cleaned it and is ready to hang the lights so that is my next grow.

Thanks for all your help this summer. Here is some pic's of the weird harvest.

again, thanks for stopping in. These are all the nurse larry i have yet to go.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe just one outside next year, just for fun.  LoL. Well done Rose...


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2013)

Good job Rose! If anything a fun experience right?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2013)

I did learn a lot. And, i am very grateful for the large supply of bud I will have. 
I am lucky I didn't have to worry about pm or bud rot.  I wish i knew why i had so many leaves. I didn't over N them. Would 6 months of wind and hot make it so leafy? ?   Anyone, anyone?
Thanks PP and Ston-


----------



## Irish (Oct 8, 2013)

great job you did this summer.  I prefer indoor growing too, but once in awhile I just got to blow something up big outdoors.  

..............................................................................

e-flowers for you... peace...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you Irish, lovely!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, this is the end of my first out door grow..Here is a sample of the nurse larry hanging.  I jarred most yesterday... Thanks for hanging with me this summer.. I learned a few things...I don't know if I will do this again... Maybe.

​


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 13, 2013)

you had a nice grow rosebud i started with 6 plants and only two survived my unexperiencd growing.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2013)

sorry that happened to you skullcandy. It may not have been your inexperience as much as the weather and conditions. I am so looking forward to my next indoor grow... Maybe you can do that too?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> you had a nice grow rosebud i started with 6 plants and only two survived my unexperiencd growing.




If your a gorilla grower thats the numbers you plans on harvesting 1 in 3, 1 for the :cop: or weather, 1 of the:rant: rippers and 1 for :joint:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice job Rosebud.  Is there any difference between the weed grown indoors and the outdoor stuff?  Enjoy the harvest...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice Job as always Rose.:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 14, 2013)

wow rose thats really was a nice grow. i love to watch theses grow because i cant grow outside


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

:clap:


you grew some dank buds there Rose and no pm, that's awesome.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> sorry that happened to you skullcandy. It may not have been your inexperience as much as the weather and conditions. I am so looking forward to my next indoor grow... Maybe you can do that too?



 I sure hope so I would like to grow a healthy looking plant hopefully someday


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice job Rosebud.  Is there any difference between the weed grown indoors and the outdoor stuff?  Enjoy the harvest...



Oh my gosh yes, PP. I don't think it is as strong, but it isn't cured yet, and the outside plants are so leafy it takes twice as long or maybe 3 X as long to harvest one plant.   I fear the nurse larry didn't get as amber as I would have liked. I will let you know PP.   wish i could send you a bunch and we wouldn't get in trouble. I know my buds are bigger inside. But no bugs outside...that was very cool.

Thanks 7g, this is a good area with the wind to not get PM I guess. I feel lucky about that.
Thanks sin inc, i kinda doubt i will grow outside again... we will see. Can't wait to get back indoors.  Thanks for coming by.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 14, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If your a gorilla grower thats the numbers you plans on harvesting 1 in 3, 1 for the :cop: or weather, 1 of the:rant: rippers and 1 for :joint:



nah not me I got a ppl licence in the state i live in I started six to be sure I would end up with a few females and did get two one of them was female all the way into the beginning of flowering had to pull it so it would not affect the othe girl that was left . I stll got what looks like 2-3 oz's out of it. which was pretty cool


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> nah not me I got a ppl licence in the state i live in I started six to be sure I would end up with a few females and did get two one of them was female all the way into the beginning of flowering had to pull it so it would not affect the othe girl that was left . I stll got what looks like 2-3 oz's out of it. which was pretty cool


"

why you pull the one female?


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 14, 2013)

i said that wrong i had to pull one that had turned male right when the flowering started that left me with the last two which were fem.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

:aok:

Sorry about the highjack Rose


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 14, 2013)

nice green clothes you got hanging there missy---looks great---was it sticky as all heck when ya trimmed it up---whatcha doin' w/the trim


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

I will make another batch of RSO. With the nurse larry trim....Yes, very sticky.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice grow. I think you'll find that if you do an outdoor grow, it is almost essential to put them in the ground. You'll be more happy with the yield and the needs of the plants. No pots outside is one of my biggest rules. Also, if you get plants use to a certain feeding or watering cycle, even if they're in the ground, they will be stressed if you deviate from that schedule.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Oct 18, 2013)

great thread/poster/results/pics A+++ ty for all your insight into rso as well u are a great poster  enjoy and be proud of your yeild imo


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2013)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Nice grow. I think you'll find that if you do an outdoor grow, it is almost essential to put them in the ground. You'll be more happy with the yield and the needs of the plants. No pots outside is one of my biggest rules. Also, if you get plants use to a certain feeding or watering cycle, even if they're in the ground, they will be stressed if you deviate from that schedule.




good point. By the time i realized i was going to go outdoors it was too late to prepare the ground. we live in very high ph and I don't think they would have done well.  The watering would be much less if they were in ground.  They were pretty happy girls out there... Thanks for your thoughts.


NE, Thank you so much. It was a learning adventure...I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 18, 2013)

Rose rocks the grows !!

eace:


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 1, 2014)

rose ,, ur setup is awesome,, can't wait till florida get legal,, i want to grow outside as well as indoors.
   i've stopped growing a while back,, cause i don't want to stop in the middling of growing ,, like it happened last time


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

Thank you Lovbnstoned...Glad you are back.... Good thoughts sent to you.


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 3, 2014)

florida is starting a MMJ program,, but the CBD n THC is low,, cause for one they don't want to get the patience high,, they won't beable to get control of the pain to me,, if they r both below standard level,, right or wrong


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2014)

Will you be able to grow your own legally in FL? Are they providing the pot? Oh dear.


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 4, 2014)

that comes after the November , when we vote on it,, n the pols r say a wopping count of sayn Yes


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2014)

I sure hope it passes for you guys down there.... good luck.


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 6, 2014)

me too,, they way it looks ,, its going to


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

Why in the world would they have low CBD?  CBDs don't get you high, but do control pain.


----------



## kaotik (May 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why in the world would they have low CBD?  CBDs don't get you high, but do control pain.


seems kinda hokey
..then you realize it's government, and it all makes sense  

wish they'd get their grubby greedy little hands off our plant. 



so rose, never saw mention if your venturing OD this season again or not?


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 7, 2014)

because they stated that they wanted the person fgeel better n not get high,,,, guess thats why choose Charolette's web


----------



## meser74 (May 18, 2014)

paradise


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> because they stated that they wanted the person fgeel better n not get high,,,, guess thats why choose Charolette's web


 
 I think you misunderstood.  I could understand if they were doing that, but they are doing the opposite.  Strains are LOW CBDs, not low THC and high CBD.  I can't figure it out either.  It is the government however.


----------

